# EasyCap Capture VHS to DVD USB2 no Color



## Leon o (Dec 29, 2012)

capturing VHS to DVD using Easycap DC60 all connections to USB 2 and VHS unit seems good , captures Video and Audio but does not capture color, seems to capture in black and white. 
How do I get color to be transferred ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The VHS source tapes are likely commercial (ie: store bought) tapes, and they contain copy protection (ie: macrovision). Which typically results in the brightness level slowly fading light to dark or the loss of color. 

If that's not the case, then it's likely a configuration issue in the capture software. The wrong source is likely selected (ie: NTSC or PAL).


----------

